# What's the "best low profile MFWD cab tractor for baling,hogging



## Cattlefarmer (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm currently using a 290 Massey pulling a 853 NH baler. Works great but I'm getting tired of eating dust and chaff. I bale a lot of rough terrain here in Ky with several hills over 30-35 degrees.

If I were to go to a cab tractor with MFWD I'd like a minimum of 85 pto HP. What's some of the older tractors with a LOW center of gravity that would traverse the hills and hollers as easily as the ole 290? I also use a 10'6' Bush hog for pastures and stuff. would like to upgrade to a 15' batwing in the future. I'm looking toward a 6300 JD with the 4.5 or a CIH 5130/5230. But the CIH is tall with the 38s on it. I'm not brand specific like some people. There are good and bad in ALL brands.

Any suggestions?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Massey 3455 would be a nice unit for you.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Case 4230 or JX90

NH TN95 or TS90

Massy 492

JD 5520

Kubota M95S

As a few starting points, all have 30 inch rear wheels, MFWD and cab options, which can give them a lower profile. Cabs could be 8-12 inches lower than there respected 'big' brothers. I would look at the strength of the service manager / part department, while being color blind. Now if your are looking at new metal...............

Larry


----------



## Cattlefarmer (Sep 17, 2016)

The bad thing about most of these Tractors is the weight of them. You'd have to add some serious weight and ballast to them. The 290 is too light for the batwing on hilly ground. I like the 492 but i'd like a shuttle shift. for backing up the baler to drop a bale.(no bale kickers where i bale). I've heard the Tn95 use a 3.9 iveco. My 574 has a 3.9 IH with no turbo. The NH can't have much lugging power with no more cubes under the hood than that. Or am i wrong about these newer tractors?


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

I like the literature on the LS tractors specifically the P7040CPS, my only concern would be service....

http://lstractorusa.com/utility-tractors/p-series/p7040cps/


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Kubota M9540 will pull a 15' batwing and only has 30" rear tires. I have one and really like it.

Kubota M-100X only has 30" rear tires and even has a 16sp powershift.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Cattlefarmer said:


> I'm currently using a 290 Massey pulling a 853 NH baler. Works great but I'm getting tired of eating dust and chaff. I bale a lot of rough terrain here in Ky with several hills over 30-35 degrees.
> If I were to go to a cab tractor with MFWD I'd like a minimum of 85 pto HP. What's some of the older tractors with a LOW center of gravity that would traverse the hills and hollers as easily as the ole 290? I also use a 10'6' Bush hog for pastures and stuff. would like to upgrade to a 15' batwing in the future. I'm looking toward a 6300 JD with the 4.5 or a CIH 5130/5230. But the CIH is tall with the 38s on it. I'm not brand specific like some people. There are good and bad in ALL brands.
> Any suggestions?


Welcome to haytalk cattlefarmer........you are on the right track, you first instinct is always the best


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

I am very familiar with the hillside farming in ky too lol. I have a massey 4610 that is very stable on my hillside and it has 99hp I use it for pulling a bat wing baling,raking,and pretty much everything.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

Thorim said:


> I like the literature on the LS tractors specifically the P7040CPS, my only concern would be service....
> 
> http://lstractorusa.com/utility-tractors/p-series/p7040cps/


We have a compact LS (G3830 or G3038 can't remember the order of the numbers) and it's given good service for 200 hours so far.

If I was looking for low profile with some hp, I'd look at a poultry house special. I know case makes/made one and I believe Kubota does. They'll be in the 80hp to 90hp range and are very low to clear the feed and water lines in a chicken house. The only issue I can think of is you might not have enough ground clearance to clear your windrow when baling.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Cattle farmer,
I'm in a similar situation. I need a small, stout, 100HP tractor with a loader and a power-shift. 
I don't want 38" tires on the back, either.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I moved all my tires out to the maximum width for those hilly fields, also allows to make wider rows without running them down.

None of my hay tractors are really needed for row cropping so works out just fine.


----------



## Cattlefarmer (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys. I'm old school when it comes to tractors. Don't want a common rail of Tier anything tractor. I do industrial maintenance and mechanic work on the side as well as my 100 head of cow/calves.

Personally, they can keep the electronics and solenoid valve. Give me an IP and manual injectors with standard draft control and maunal lift valves any day of the week. I'm not agains't technology, It's just no for me. I keep leaning toward the JD 63** or 64** series or the MF tractors not made in brazil. No China tractors for me either. The German, English or Italy tractor don't rub me the wrong way like the others. IMO


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

You might like Kubota if thats the way you like tractors. Kubotas left hand reverser is old school -connected directly with a lever and cable. No electric switch. Their remotes are same way, manual and direct lift valves. I've found them to be really dependable. My M126X has never failed me in 1200 hours of field mowing and running a 4x5 hay baler. My M9540 is even simpler with a manual transmission, but still has a hydraulic reverser. Many smaller Kubotas (50-100HP) still have manual lever for 4WD engagement.

Before the pollution standards made emissions restrictions law, Kubota had very simple engines. Simple injectors and bullet proof diesel engines found in many other manufacturers equipment like Bobcat.

Of course you cant go wrong with Deere. I dont know what your budget is like and I'm only suggesting Kubota because they're cheaper to buy, dealers/parts are plentiful and they're solid machines.


----------



## Cattlefarmer (Sep 17, 2016)

I've not been around Kubotas much but you see a lot of them on Craigslist and tractorhouse for sale. Most are low hour machines in fairly good condition. is that a red flag or are they that plentiful.

I will have to check some of them out.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

4200/4300 series masseys could fit in what your looking for.


----------

